# Rear Seat Back Removal



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior-tutorials/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Forgot about this, just threw in the towel on the rear seat clips, was going to make a tool to compress the tabs so they could be removed with breaking them. Four Chevy dealers could not tell me how to do this without wrecking those clips, have a very sharp edge that locks them firmly replaced. 

Tell me they wreck them and have to replace them with new ones, this is what they look like.

View attachment 190834


This is what they charge for these rear seat clips.

[h=1]CUSHION ASSY RETAINER - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze (24437789)[/h]  Shop for related parts in REAR SEAT COMPONENTS  



 List Price: $51.45
 You Save: $16.57 (32% off)
 Sale Price: $34.88
 
















 Manufacturer: GM
 Part Number: 24437789
 Part: CUSHION ASSY RETAINER
 Part Notes: SEAT CUSHION
PARTS: Part included with cushion assembly.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

NickD said:


> *CUSHION ASSY RETAINER - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze (24437789)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PPPFFTT HAHAHA! Sorry. Couldn't help it.


As a side note: I was able to remove my rear seats and reinstall them myself with only moderate frustration. Managed to not break anything, but it took a lot of work and time to get them back in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MTD lawn dethatcher had a single tab like that for a plastic belt cover, and actually too large for the hole, easy to press in, impossible to remove it. On this thing, grabbed my Dremel with a sanding drum on it, so I could bevel the top edge and thin it.

Not even sure why they did it this way, still was held in by three screws. Designer must have had a fight with his wife or something. On the Cruze, can put in a half inch thick board to get some working room, and push that tab in with a screwdriver, but need something to get at the rear tab.

Feel the same guy that designed the tab on that MDT also designed the one in the Cruze, wouldn't mind meeting him in a dark alley. 


If I can manage to remove them, would bevel off the top 90 degree sharp edge, not a logical reason in the world they have to be that tight.

Don't know whether to trust this seller or not, set of four clips from China, free shipping, total US price, $4.98.

angeno Cruze British Lacrosse lang xinjunwei rear seat clamp cushion clips-in Auto Fastener & Clip from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------

